# Stumped for Living Room Layout/Design HELP



## oldschoolboy (Oct 19, 2009)

We (Wife and I) are just starting out and don't have much furniture at the moment. We feel like our living room is blah (we call it homelessly). We would like to make it more homey and are willing to paint, get some additional furniture, and whatever else. 

1. We would love to have a fireplace if possible. I have shown one in a location that might be possible if we were to close in the window. Don't know if this is a good idea or bad idea.

2. We have a 42" LCD TV that we would like to keep.

3. The entertainment center might be too big for the space (I built it so it would be nice to keep if possible).

4. I have solid oak hardwood floor that I will be installing throughout the living room, dining room, and connecting hallways.

5. We are open to any and all suggestions.

One problem we have encountered is that the windows are 12" off the finished floor. (may not be a problem)

Attached is the current layout and a picture of the tv, tv stand, and wall color.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

First, I would put the TV up on the wall. You could then get a different/smaller A/V stand and use the large one you built as another piece of furniture elsewhere in the room.

For a fireplace - I've seen a few examples of very nice faux fireplaces, that people just place candles/decorative pieces inside the "fireplace." With your woodworking skills (seen in the entertainment center), youcould probably construct one of these rather easily - and put it on whatever wall/corner you choose.


----------



## oldschoolboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you for your commnet. I have thought about the faux fireplace and I would really like to have a direct vent so that I can get some heat off from it and also have atleast the gas logs feel.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Maybe this view will get ya some more input:


----------



## drillbitter (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah I agree, I would definitely put the TV up on the wall it will save you a ton of space and look much neater


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Post some more pictures of the whole living room.


----------



## oldschoolboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are some more pictures showing the entire living room. One came out dark but the room is still visible.



















In this picture the large curtain has 2 windows behind it with an 8" piece of wall between them. I was thinking of taking out the window to the right and putting a fireplace in that corner. Please give me your thought and comments.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

All right, I'm not the best at interior designing, but what I would recommend is the following:

You said your doing wood floors correct? I Like that idea
Then a more bold color on the walls like a dark red
Then take down the curtains and get black or white designer curtains. 
With this design a black or white leather couch is in order with maybe some matching chairs
I would do a woodburner with some type of nice tile design underneath that goes with the color of the furniture


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

if you flip your couch and TV location you will be able to enjoy your fireplace from the couch and would avoid potential glare from the windows on your screen (although you might have some in your eyes.) you would also be able to see the TV from the kitchen. i personally like to put on a movie or catch up on my dvr shows while cooking. the downside to that is the tv and entertainment center is the first thing you see walking in.

you could also create smaller areas in the room by arranging the furniture in different ways instead of having it all along the walls. makes for nice intimate conversational areas.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

I first thought about flipping them too, but then thought that there wouldn't be a way to put any more furniture in the room really facing the tv because of the wall location behind the entertainment center now.


----------



## oldschoolboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Great comments!! I was thinking if I closed in the window and installed the fireplace I could turn that area into to a reading/sitting area around the fireplace and leave the rest for the tv/living room. I like the idea of flipping the couch so you can see the tv in the kitchen. But I also understand why not to flip it because of seating. This is a tough room to setup thats why I am asking for ideas. Thank you guys for all your comments.


----------



## Dr. Awsome (Oct 6, 2009)

The first thing I would do is buy a different light and lighter curtains. The curtains draw to much attention to them and detract from the highlights of the room. For a light I would get rid of the brass and oak look and do something simply and clean. Once again I wouldn't want to attract a lot of attention to the light. I would paint the wall behind the TV and accent color and hang a large painting or fabric mural above the couch. Those few things will really bring the room to life.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

First off the couch has got to go. The size of the room is to small for overstuffed anything. Keep the other furniture and pick a style that isn't overbearing to go with it.

If your going to the trouble and expense of a fireplace it should be a focal point. Putting it in that corner will make it look like you did just that. You can't put comfortable chairs on either side of it to relax and enjoy the warmth or the "glow". Can't put a couch in front of it. It just won't work in that space. It should go on the wall the couch is on. Build/buy a casement and mantle to go around the fireplace and mount the TV above. 

Hardwood floors are a good idea. They make a room feel warm and the oak will make a huge difference.

Just my 2¢


----------

